# HighGrade Seeds



## notthecops (Feb 1, 2020)

This is where I get all my seeds. Only place I ever order from.  They’ve been around since the early 2000’s  and never had an issue with them.  I always buy feminized seeds. Best quality, no males....EVER.
I order regularly. They also guarantee delivery! Very quick at shipping and responding to emails also.






http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2020)

Not bad prices for feminized beans. I have been lucky enough to have friends who have great genetics. When I do buy seeds it is usually through Attitude or Herbies. Thanks for the link.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 2, 2020)

I have had many good experiences from HGS...he was a nice fellow before he passed on...the site was sold and has new owners now.


----------

